# Dogs in Venice



## ginnelcottage (Dec 19, 2007)

I am travelling to Italy including Venice in June 2010 and wondered if dogs were allowed on the ferries/water taxis into Venice ? If so how easy is it for the dog to get about in Venice ?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Good question.

From :: here ::



> *Can I take my dog on the water bus (vaporetto) ?*
> Yes you can but is should be on a leash or muzzled. You can also use special pet carriers. Many people living in Venice, have dogs, and you see them on the vaporreti all the time.


Gerald

_Edit: Oh - just noticed. Welcome to the forum!  _


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi ginnelcottage, depends how big your dog is!! when its busy theres lots of feet on those narrow little streets. all the best sean


----------

